# Drive belt



## ralph241 (Apr 5, 2012)

Recently bought a 1980 212. It's in great shape and believe I stole it for 250.00. The drive belt keeps coming off most of the time in 4th gear. Does anyone know if there is an adjustment for pulley. It's also a brand new belt. Thanks.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

ralph241 said:


> Recently bought a 1980 212. It's in great shape and believe I stole it for 250.00. The drive belt keeps coming off most of the time in 4th gear. Does anyone know if there is an adjustment for pulley. It's also a brand new belt. Thanks.


****************************************************************
Don't know about pulley adjustments on that particular tractor but most often belts jump off because of improper pulley alignment and that is usually the idler pulley that's the culprit. 

If you can, look at the idler pulley position with the belt tight as in when you are moving. On older units the idler pivot point is often worn causing the pulley to be at an angle rather than parallel to the other pulleys.


----------



## xp14629 (Feb 11, 2012)

On that one, does it have the variator drive, two belts in line? If it is the rear belt, the pulley on the transmission has a set screw that I have seen come loose and allow it to walk in and out on the shaft.


----------

